# sawyer massey picture



## sawyermassey (Nov 23, 2003)

here is the picture


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thats old*

Thats old never seen a grader look like that. Are you going to restore it ? It sure would be a nice piece of history.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Sawyer*

You need to talk to fellow Canadian "Bear" the moderater for MM tractors.If anybody could find the parts you need he can!!


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sawyermassey _
> *here is the picture *


That picture shows the front tires not quite in true alignment, Looks like a spindle or tierod broke or separated.


----------



## sawyermassey (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: sawyer massey picture*



> _Originally posted by johnbron _
> *That picture shows the front tires not quite in true alignment, Looks like a spindle or tierod broke or separated. *


 Yeah, I hit a curb when I was plowing snow for the county. Firestone said I had road hazard ins. on the tires so thats no problem.


----------



## sawyermassey (Nov 23, 2003)

*Sawyer Grader*

I found some numbers on the grader. The sawyer massey serial no. is 442 .And the McCormick no. on the bottom of the trans. which I think may be a casting no. is 2G74DA and on the side of the engine frame it is 2O74DA .It's a 10-20 drive line. Bear thinks it may be a 1923. Does anyone know? P.S. I have a very good 15-30 Radiator for sale if any one needs one.


----------

